# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  تست زنی از لحاظ کمی در ایام عید

## zkia

با سلام خدمت شما

 منی که یه پشت کنکوری هستم و تا حالا روزی که روزی حداکثر 500 تست زدیم چطوری میشه بالای 1000 تست روزانه زد؟ 
آیا ممکنه ؟
دوستان تجربه داشتن؟
اسپم و حاشیه=ریپورت

----------


## zkia

up

----------


## Freedom Fighter

داداچ داری اشتب میزنی:l
دیگه رتبه 1 هم فکر نکنم روزی 1000 تا بزنه. اخه عزیزم مهم کیفیته  شما باید بری جوابو نگاه کنی .برگردی درس نامه غلط رهات رو بخونی یا نه؟
اگه نه که بله همینطوری بزن بره 1000 تا هم میشه زد

----------


## kurdish boy

1000تست مگه میشه اگه تو یه روز بشینی هر ساعت بتونی100تست بزنی عرض ده ساعت به هزار تست رسیدی اما نمیرسی درس بخونی فقط تست حالا تست کدوم درس اینم داستانی داره برا خودش

----------


## zkia

سلام رفقا
آخه یه سوء تفاهمی پیش آمده 
چون یکی که من میشناسمش و خیلی هم خوب داره کار میکنه روزی 800و 1000 تا شنیدم حتی 1600 تا هم زده 
رشتش تجربی هست و خیلی هم داره خوب میخونه

----------


## zkia

اینم گزارش کارش :
11ساعت 
3824تست 

فرداشب نیستم

به نام خدا 

گزارشکار 1شنبه 24بهمن 

ریاضی / مشتق و کاربرد / 500تست / گاجو مهروماه . 

زیست / ژنتیک / 150تست / گاج . 

دینی4 / درس 1تا5 / 270تست / گاج . 

کل تست : 920 

من خودم مخم سوت میکشه اینا رو میبینم. :Yahoo (39): :troll (7):

----------


## zkia

> یعنی ایشون تو یه روز 13 ساعت و نیم تست زده (هر تست 30 ثانیه) ......


من ک خودم بین رفقا مون اسطوره و سلطان! :Yahoo (20): تست زنی ام ماکسیمم 700 تا زدن جاتون خالی فرداش تا 11 خوابیدم

----------


## zkia

ولی در کل فکر میکنم اگه همچین کسانی باشن پس میشه.. 
پیش به سوی موفقیت با سرعت و کیفیت بالا

----------


## zkia

یه بنده خدایی هست ایشون انسانیه 
اون که به قول رفقا اصن یه وضی..

سم الله الرحمن الرحیم 
گزارشکار روز 4شنبه 27بهمن ماه 

⚫️جامعه2 / درس 10تا 18 / 77تست / گاج . 

⚪️ادبیات2 / درس 13 تا 24 / 483 تست / قلم چی . 

������جغرافیا2 / درس 10 تا 18 / 377تست / مهروماه . گاج . 

⚫️فلسفه3 / کل کتاب / 330 تست / گاج . 

⚪️تاریخ3 / کل کتاب / 800تست / گاج . مهروماه . 

������دینی3 / درس 9تا16 / 824تست / گاج . قلم چی . 

⚫️جامعه3 / درس 7تا14/ 100تست / گاج . 

⚪️جغرافیا3 / درس 9تا16/ 435 تست / مهروماه . گاج . 

������دینی4 /درس 6تا10 / 215 تست / گاج . 

⚫️تاریخ4 / درس 8تا14 / 230تست / مهروماه . گاج . 

⚪️جغرافیا4 /درس 6تا11 / 265تست / مهروماه . گاج . 

������دینی2 / درس 9تا16 / 272تست / گاج . 

⚫️جامعه4 / درس 8 تا14 / 121 تست / گاج . 

⚪️تاریخ2 / درس 12تا22 / 441تست / گاج . مهروماه . 

������روانشناسی / کل کتاب / 635تست / قلم چی . 

کل تایم : 14 
کل تست : *5605* 

همش تست زدم ❤️ 

#نفس 
#فارغ 
#انسانی 
#روانشناسی 
#شهیدبهشتی 

#یاعلی ������

----------


## Amsterdam

روزی هزار تا  :Yahoo (21): 
والا من روزی صد تاهم نمیزنم 
مگ شماها هرروز تست میزنید 
خوندن مهمتر از تست زدنه

----------


## sajad564

یه موقعی به یکی میگفتم خیلی راحت روزی دویستا تست میزنم مسخرم میکرد :Yahoo (21): ریلکس اومدی میگی پونصد تا تست میزنم؟؟ :Yahoo (21): (البته من دویست تا تست ریاضی میزدم که زمان پاسخگویی به هر تست ریاضی تو کنکور 85 ثانیه ولی زیست فک کنم سیو خورده ای یا چهلو خورده ای

----------


## vahidz771

هرجور فکر میکنم صبح ساعت 6 بیدار شی تا شب ساعت 12 نهار و شام هم نخوری همش هم تست عمومی بزنی شاید بشه 600.700 تا  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  هر تست مشتق دیفرانسیل اگه بلد باشی زیر 5 دیقه وقت نمیگیره چجوری میخای روزی بیشتر از 200 تا تست اختصاصی بزنی ناموسا  :Yahoo (21):  به حق چیزای ندیده  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

انقد دنبال کمیت نباشین، کیفیت خیلی خیلی مهم تره، روزی 100 تا تست بزنین به جای 1000 تا، ولی کامل تحلیلش کنین، نکته هاشو یاد بگیرین، علت اشتباهاتتونو پیدا کنین، اینا مهمن نه تعداد...

----------


## kryption

> اینم گزارش کارش :
> 11ساعت 
> 3824تست 
> 
> فرداشب نیستم
> 
> به نام خدا 
> 
> گزارشکار 1شنبه 24بهمن 
> ...


کل این تست ها جدید نیس بیشترشون تکراریه به قولی پوششی

----------


## zkia

> یه موقعی به یکی میگفتم خیلی راحت روزی دویستا تست میزنم مسخرم میکردریلکس اومدی میگی پونصد تا تست میزنم؟؟(البته من دویست تا تست ریاضی میزدم که زمان پاسخگویی به هر تست ریاضی تو کنکور 85 ثانیه ولی زیست فک کنم سیو خورده ای یا چهلو خورده ای


سلام ایشون از رفقای ما هستن که از بچه های پشت کنکوری عالی و درجه 1 تبریز هستن که ایشالا پزشکی تهران میاره



> هرجور فکر میکنم صبح ساعت 6 بیدار شی تا شب ساعت 12 نهار و شام هم نخوری همش هم تست عمومی بزنی شاید بشه 600.700 تا  هر تست مشتق دیفرانسیل اگه بلد باشی زیر 5 دیقه وقت نمیگیره چجوری میخای روزی بیشتر از 200 تا تست اختصاصی بزنی ناموسا  به حق چیزای ندیده


تجربی هستن ایشون




> کل این تست ها جدید نیس بیشترشون تکراریه به قولی پوششی


بله من از خودشون پرسیدم لااقل 70% تست ها پوششی اند




> روزی هزار تا 
> والا من روزی صد تاهم نمیزنم 
> مگ شماها هرروز تست میزنید 
> خوندن مهمتر از تست زدنه


ایشون همه درس ها رو اون طوری که یاد دارم پارسال جمع کردن رتبه منطقه 1 شون شد حدودا 1200 اینا
الان فقط به قصد کشت :Yahoo (20):  تست میزنن

----------


## parnia-sh

> اینم گزارش کارش :
> 11ساعت 
> 3824تست 
> 
> فرداشب نیستم
> 
> به نام خدا 
> 
> گزارشکار 1شنبه 24بهمن 
> ...



ریاضی 500تااااااااااااا:troll (6):با ابرفرض:/
چشم حسود دور...

----------


## sajad564

> هرجور فکر میکنم صبح ساعت 6 بیدار شی تا شب ساعت 12 نهار و شام هم نخوری همش هم تست عمومی بزنی شاید بشه 600.700 تا  هر تست مشتق دیفرانسیل اگه بلد باشی زیر 5 دیقه وقت نمیگیره چجوری میخای روزی بیشتر از 200 تا تست اختصاصی بزنی ناموسا  به حق چیزای ندیده


از دوستت نپرسیدی این موج الگو چند تا تست داره؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## zkia

یه خانمی هم انسانی ان توی گروهمون ایشون روزی 2000 تا میزنه
رفقا بهتره بریم کارمونو بکنیم که از این جور رقبا جا نمونیم 
شب بخیر  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## vahidz771

> یه خانمی هم انسانی ان توی گروهمون ایشون روزی 2000 تا میزنه
> رفقا بهتره بریم کارمونو بکنیم که از این جور رقبا جا نمونیم 
> شب بخیر


هعی هعی خب دادا بگو کم بزنه چشاش ضعیف میشه  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## vahidz771

> از دوستت نپرسیدی این موج الگو چند تا تست داره؟


نه داداش ندیدمش واقعیت ، احتمالا بعد عید خبر میدم بهت چون اون موقع میبینمش !
راستی عیدت مبارک باشه پیش پیش  :Yahoo (21):  عیدی من یادت نره ، تراوِل لطفا  :Yahoo (21):  نو باشه! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Hopeless

سلام عزیزان خسته نباشید. 
من خیلی با اینجا آشنا نیستم موردی هم برای سوالم پیدا نکردم..
میتونم اینجا سوال های درسیم و مشکلات کوچیکی که برمیخورم رو ایناج بپرسم/؟؟
ممنون ببخشید بد جا زدم جایی دیگه نمیتونستم پست بزارم...

----------


## sajad564

> سلام عزیزان خسته نباشید. 
> من خیلی با اینجا آشنا نیستم موردی هم برای سوالم پیدا نکردم..
> میتونم اینجا سوال های درسیم و مشکلات کوچیکی که برمیخورم رو ایناج بپرسم/؟؟
> ممنون ببخشید بد جا زدم جایی دیگه نمیتونستم پست بزارم...


اره بپرس...از منم خواستی بپرس(فقط دیفرانسیل و فیزیک جواب میدم :Yahoo (21): )

----------


## sajad564

> نه داداش ندیدمش واقعیت ، احتمالا بعد عید خبر میدم بهت چون اون موقع میبینمش !
> راستی عیدت مبارک باشه پیش پیش  عیدی من یادت نره ، تراوِل لطفا  نو باشه!


چه زود مدرسه رو پیچوندین :Yahoo (21): عیدت محفوظه...فقط میشه سال دیگه بدم؟؟ :Yahoo (94):

----------


## vahidz771

> چه زود مدرسه رو پیچوندینعیدت محفوظه...فقط میشه سال دیگه بدم؟؟


داداش چند روز دیگه عیده ، مدیر گفت بیاین انظبات همرو 10 میدم  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
سال دیگه هم بدی عیبی نداره ، فقط داداش سرشو گرد نکنی دوتاشو یکی کنی  :Yahoo (21):  دوبار عیدی میدی به نرخ روز  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Amsterdam

هیچی بهش ندیا ! 
این وحید مفت خوره  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hopeless

> اره بپرس...از منم خواستی بپرس(فقط دیفرانسیل و فیزیک جواب میدم)


چی خوب..پس میشه یه جا یه فرومی یه پستی به بدی که اونجا بپرسم...
اتفاقا بیشتر سوال هام هم دیفرانه.....

----------


## Hopeless

> داداش چند روز دیگه عیده ، مدیر گفت بیاین انظبات همرو 10 میدم 
> سال دیگه هم بدی عیبی نداره ، فقط داداش سرشو گرد نکنی دوتاشو یکی کنی  دوبار عیدی میدی به نرخ روز


اینقد
معلما از اینکه ما بیایم یا نیایم ترس داشتن قبل عید مجبور کردیم تموم کنن و خودمون هم بقیشو میخونیم بعضی هارو ..بعد عید به هیچ وجه نمیریم مگر امتحانی گذاشته باشن... شما میرین!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟

----------


## vahidz771

> اینقد
> معلما از اینکه ما بیایم یا نیایم ترس داشتن قبل عید مجبور کردیم تموم کنن و خودمون هم بقیشو میخونیم بعضی هارو ..بعد عید به هیچ وجه نمیریم مگر امتحانی گذاشته باشن... شما میرین!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟


شیمی و دیفرانسیل یه دو تا چهار جلسه درس مونده مجبوریم بریم درس بدن ، کلا شاید دوروز از صبح تا ظهر بریم تموم میشه . این دوتا درس همش خورد به تعطیلی ها و بعضی روزاش هم خیلی سرد بود تعطیل شدیم واسه همون  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## vahidz771

> هیچی بهش ندیا ! 
> این وحید مفت خوره


سجاد نده از تو میگیرم  :Yahoo (20):  حالا بگو نده! :Yahoo (50):

----------


## dorsa20

> سلام رفقا
> آخه یه سوء تفاهمی پیش آمده 
> چون یکی که من میشناسمش و خیلی هم خوب داره کار میکنه روزی 800و 1000 تا شنیدم حتی 1600 تا هم زده 
> رشتش تجربی هست و خیلی هم داره خوب میخونه



زدنش میشه با ساعت مطالع بالا فقط نباید از کیفیتش جا بمونید

----------


## Amsterdam

باشه تونستی بیا بگیر  :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## Mahdi1377

_میشه .مثلا میگم.یه نفر بشینه عمومی های کل دوم رو بخونه بیشتر از 3000 تا تست میشه {12 ساعت وقت میخواد} برای اختصاصی ها محاله همچین چیزی 
دوما تست زدن بدون درسنامه ..._

----------


## pMn

*یا خدا اینا چیه میشنوم :o

روزی +600 - 700 تا تست؟ اینا تو 2-3 ماه کل کتاباشونو تموم میکنن  تا عیدم همه کتابای بازار ...

من روزی 35 تا تست تعادل میزنم تا توی 1 هفته تموم شه بعد اینا ...*

----------


## Amsterdam

دقیقن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## zkia

> زدنش میشه با ساعت مطالع بالا فقط نباید از کیفیتش جا بمونید


سلام 
من فکر میکنم کسی ک دیگه درسنامه ها رو خونده و نیازی نداره کیفیت مطالعش به تعداد تست بالا بستگی داره
البته شما از بنده مطلع تر هستید

----------


## dorsa20

> سلام 
> من فکر میکنم کسی ک دیگه درسنامه ها رو خونده و نیازی نداره کیفیت مطالعش به تعداد تست بالا بستگی داره
> البته شما از بنده مطلع تر هستید


همون تعداد تست بالاش هم باید با کیفیت باشه :Yahoo (105):

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

چه کار هایی که نمیکنن :Yahoo (114): 

بعد این تعداد تست رو دقیقا بررسی هم میکنن؟ :Yahoo (40): 

من هرطور حساب میکنم 1000 تا تست رو از روش بخوام بخونم خودش کلی وقت میگیره بعد تازه 1000 تا تستو بخونی حل کنی و بررسی هم بکنی اونم تو یه روز.

خب اینطوری باشه که هفته ای یه سال تموم میشه .

بقیه سالو چیکار میکنن؟

----------


## zkia

اخه خوب راس میگید من هم فک میکنم ایشون تست دوره ای میزنه یا همون تست ها رو زمان دار میزنه 
چون من (خودم رو میگم ) با تست زنی مروری و به ویژه زمان دار تعداد تست هام عجیب غریب میره بالا در حد همون 400 500 تایی که گقتم

----------

